

Ask HN: Why bother using MailChimp? - nyellin

I am developing a social webapp that lets users invite their friends to the site. Is there any reason to use MailChimp instead of just sending emails from my own mailserver?
======
nudge
It would be to allow you to concentrate on your core functionality without
worrying about whether you are complying with spam laws, getting delivered,
what your delivery rates are etc., running the mailserver. It's just paying
for all that to be made a lot easier for you. There's lots of services in this
area though: mailchimp, campaignmonitor, sendgrid, and Amazon have one now
too.

------
al_james
Running your own mailserver is like your own mini-Vietnam war. Looks straight-
forward, but you will soon be bogged down and stuck.

Trust me, use a 3rd party service.

Does not need to be mail chimp though. I am using these guys:

<http://www.jangosmtp.com/>

Crappy site, but good server. Just a well set up SMTP server, so with a few
config lines from your app you can send mails through this instead of your own
server.

------
gexla
Right... deliverability... getting emails to your users can be maddening or it
could be cheap to do it through MailChimp or other alternatives. I wouldn't
even think of running my own mailserver these days. But that fits my own
specific situation and probably fits most others.

